# Warning! Strangulation Hazard



## Nicholas Jarvis

*Hi There,

I am trying to translate this line into dutch:

“Warning! Strangulation Hazard”

Is this correct?

**WAARSCHUWING! Wurgingsgevaar

Many Thanks
Nick*


----------



## NewtonCircus

To be honest, I can't recall having seen _Wurgingsgevaar _before. Everybody would understand the meaning though and I don't think it's wrong to use it. Just a word that isn't used often except by stranglers  of course.


----------



## Kayla321

Noemen ze dat niet meestal "verstikkingsgevaar"?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Kayla321 said:


> Noemen ze dat niet meestal "verstikkingsgevaar"?


----------



## NewtonCircus

AllegroModerato said:


>




Ik ben nog niet volledig overtuigd.

 Volgens mij is "Suffocation Hazard" niet hetzelfde als "Strangulation Hazard". Met andere woorden jezelf verstikken in bijvoorbeeld een plastic zak, is een heel ander proces als jezelf verhangen in een riem.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## AllegroModerato

Klopt, het is niet hetzelfde. Maar in het Nederlands wordt volgens mij in beide gevallen "verstikkingsgevaar" gebruikt. Ik ken i.i.g. geen andere term.


----------



## Timidinho

In beide gevallen stikt iemand, dus _verstikkingsgevaar_ is prima. Is ook het eerste waar ik aan dacht. Geldt ook voor inslikken van kleine delen.


----------

